
3 Ways to Fix Your Startup’s Cash Crunch - jayzalowitz
https://hackernoon.com/3-ways-to-fix-your-startups-cash-crunch-a1ffdd8a1b26#.9kap2cf3d
======
carsongross
Reminds me of a tweet I saw yesterday:

 _The one true American contrarian strategy is to live beneath your means and
sock money away every single month._

[https://twitter.com/ppearlman/status/775844635981803520](https://twitter.com/ppearlman/status/775844635981803520)

~~~
ashrust
I'm not sure that applies to startups in growth mode, but as a general savings
principal - I like it.

------
jayzalowitz
Love the metaphor of firing your worst customer.

